
Ask HN: Junior engineer being considered for lead engineer - mementomori
I have had great experiences sharing on HN so I am somewhat comfortable to share vulnerably about this issue. I have 2 years of experience in writing software but about two decades of experience in professional work in other industries. To be honest, I had not been professionally successful and this has been a great source of suffering for me. Recently, I spoke to a hiring manager of a particular team at a large non-tech corporation, and expected to be considered for a mid-senior job like SDE II or the like, but the lead recruiter sent me a listing for &quot;lead software engineer.&quot; I am a little confused. Flattered and ambitious, of course, but also cautious and wondering if it was a mistake. At the same time, I am not sure I can actually do the job, although I am excited about the project and I performed well at the first contact with the hiring manager. I literally felt possessed by a very intelligent person and spoke very well. Afterwards when I looked into the topics being discussed, I knew I had many days, weeks, or maybe months of studying to do to really know what I am doing. Does anyone have any experience with this situation, and if so, what happened then?
======
coderintherye
I suspect you are not getting many replies because your situation is fairly
specific.

But I think the answer is pretty easy: Do you want to work for the company you
interviewed with and are you excited to work with that team? Do you understand
the expectations well and are you willing to do the work to meet them?

If the answers are yes, then go for it.

